# يا نخبة مهندسي الطيران اليكم ما سوف تتعلمونه في catia



## أبو نهاد (10 مارس 2008)

وداعا للبرامج المعقدة ولبرامج غير ميكانيكية واهلا ببرنامجنا الميانيكي 
CATIA V5R10






تستطيع ان تصمم اي قطعة مكانيكة بواسطة برنامج جديد المسماة catia 
وهو برنامج الاضخم في تصميم القطعة على مستوى العالم .............
اذا اردت ان تتعلم طريقة استخدام البرنامج عليك مراجعة ملتقى برامج الهندسة 
الموجود في الصفحة الرئيسة للمنتدى بالعنوان 
"بامكاني ان اعلم استخدام catia لمن يريد"
واقرأ ما هو مطلوب منك ​مع تحياتي 
مهندس ابو نهاد​


----------



## اكديد (11 مارس 2008)

مبادرة طيبة اخي.........وفقك الله...


----------



## أبو نهاد (11 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي اكديد


----------



## أبو نهاد (11 مارس 2008)

*يا نخبة المهندسين اليكم ما سوف تتعلمونه في catia*

مرحبا يا نخبة مجتمع 
اليكم هذا الفيديو والذي يمثل ُعشر ماسوف تتعلمه في هذا البرنامج الضخم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O4DO3Y7Z 

ان شاء الله سوف يكون تحميل هذا البرنامج على نفس موقع الذي سوف تحمل منه الفيديو
مع العلم :ان كل من يريد ان يحمل هذا الفيديو يجب ان يكون له عضوية في الموقع​


----------



## أبو نهاد (11 مارس 2008)

في اي سؤال او استفسار حول هذا الموقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسأل ولا حرج


----------



## م المصري (12 مارس 2008)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل علي المبادره الطيبه .....

هلا تفضلت بشرح ميسر عن البرنامج و تطبيقاته ..... و لك الشكر موصول


----------



## جاسر (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

اخوانك في السعودية لا يمكنهم الولوج لباحة هذا الموقع


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 مارس 2008)

*اعيرونا انتباهكم :تم بحمد الله رفع catia V5 R10*

:19: تم بحمد الله رفع catia V5R10.:19: 
وان شاء مولى مساء اليوم سوف اقوم بوضع الروابط هذا البرنامج
في ملتقى 
مع العلم ان هذا برنامج موجود فقط في ملتقى مهندسين العرب 
وانا اتحدى اذا كان موجود على منتديات اخرى 
واطلب من مشرفين ان يضعوا هذا البرنامج في مكانه المناسب مثل matlab

وتوفيقا من الله تم دعمنا بدروس تكفي لسنة كاملة "يعني راح تتعلم البرنامج من الف الى الياء"

وكذلك بشرى لمهندسين الكهرباء يمكنكم ان تشاركونا في تلقي الدروس 
حيت ان هذا البرنامج يعلم كيفية صنع لوحات كهروبائية
وماتورات بمختلف اشكالها وغيرها الكثير 

لن اطل عليكم انتظرونا مساء اليوم 
مع الكثير من مفاجأت​مع تحياتي
مهندس ابو نهاد​


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 مارس 2008)

*حمل الان Catia V5 R10*

:12: حمل الان :12: 
CATIA V5 R10






download

autoplay intel1 intel2 intel3 intel4 intel5

بعد تحميل الملفات يجب عليك ان تضع الملفات intel1-5 في ملف 
intel الموجوده في autoplay حسب المسار التالي

autoplay>docs>intel

اما بالنسبة لكراك الموجود ايضا في autoplay فانه مرفق بالتعليمات 
في كيفية عمله 

سوف نبدأ باعطاء الدروس بعد اكتمال النصاب 
والنصاب هو ان يتم تحميل البرنامج خمس مرات وابلاغ المحملين انه تم تحميل البرنامج بشكل كامل 
على هذه صفحة 


​





مع تحياتنا 
CATIA GROUP​


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 مارس 2008)

..................................


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 مارس 2008)

ياريت من اخواني المشرفين ان يقترحوا علينا بعض المواقع الجيدة لاقوم برفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مارس 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (16 مارس 2008)

أين هو البرنامج أخي الكريم ؟؟؟


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (16 مارس 2008)

ونسأل السؤال نفسه ...... أين هو البرنامج بارك الله فيك؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو نهاد (17 مارس 2008)

مشكور على رد القوي


----------



## وضاح الجبري (17 مارس 2008)

بس فين البرنامج ياطيب


----------



## أبو نهاد (20 مارس 2008)

موجود في ملتقى البرامج الهندسية في الصفحة الرئيسة في الملتقى


----------



## م المصري (20 مارس 2008)

أبو نهاد قال:


> موجود في ملتقى البرامج الهندسية في الصفحة الرئيسة في الملتقى


......................................... 

يفضل ان تضع لنا رابط التحميل هنا ...

تحياتي


----------



## أبو نهاد (23 مارس 2008)

*الدرس الاول في catia*

الدرس الاول
Part Design
حمل ملف المرفق لكي تتبع مع الصور.zip ​1-قم بالفتح البرنامج .سوف تظهر لك النافذة الرئيسية.
2-تتبع الخطوات التالية لكي تفتح صفحة part gesign كما هي موضح في الشكل التالي
3-سوف تظهر لك في منتصف الصفحة 3 مربعات وهي(xy.xz.yz)كماهي موضحة في الصورة التالية 
(سوف تلاحظ ان ادوات الصفحة قد تغييرت)
4-اضغط على مربع xy ثم اضغط على رمز التالي الموجود على يمين الصفحة (sketcher)
5-سوف تتحول الصفحة الى 3 ابعات الى بعدين x.y 
6- ارسم دائرة مستعينا بالادوات التي تظهر امامك 
7-سوف يتم دعم اشارة الماوس بالارقام ........... اضغط بالماوس على نقطة تقاطع بين محورين x.y
كما هو مبين على صور
8-اضغط على الدائرة ......سوف تتحول الدائرة من لون الابيض الى البرتقالي
9-اضغط على اداة تسمى constraint تستخدم لوضع القياس لاي قطعة......سوف تتحول القطعة الى لون الاخصر ... ولن الاخضر ان القياسات جاهزة
10- اذهب الى 3D بواسطة اداة تسمى exist work bench
11-سوف تظهر دائرة في الفضاء كما في الصورةالتالية
12- اضغط على رمز pad 
13-ضع القياس كما في الشكل ............... مثلا ضع قياس مقداره 200mm
14-سوف يظهر الشكل التالي........
15- اضغط على رمزين التاليين ((راح تشعر بضخامة البرنامج بعد ال


قم بحفظ هذه الرسم على لدرس التالي وهوعن pad بشكل موسع 

اي استفسار لا تتردد ان جاهز​


----------



## م المصري (23 مارس 2008)

نرحب ببدأ سلسلة تعلم هذا البرنامج .... و نتطلع لباقي الدروس


----------



## م المصري (24 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
الاخ ابو نهاد ​ 
اهلا بك في قسم الطيران ​ 
و قسم الطيران يحبذ ان لا تتعدد عدة مواضيع لنفس المحتوي ​ 
منعا للتشتيت ​ 
و زيادة في التركيز ​ 
لذا يتم دمج جميع المواضيع المتشابهه و المكرره ​ 

كما اقترح عليك استخدام الصور التوضيحية كوسائل مساعده في الشرح ​ 

تحياتي​


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (25 مارس 2008)

مِِِِِشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورين


----------



## م المصري (28 مارس 2008)

يمكن متابعة الدروس المتعلقة بهذا بالبرنامج هنا ​ 
تعلم catia بسهولة .​ 
​


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي وحبيبي م.مصري.................ان شاء الله اتكون فاتحة خير علينا وعليك..........ومشكور لانك جعلت البرنامج مثبت وسوف اقوم باذن بالله بوضع الدروس ايضا هنا ...............شكرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 أبريل 2008)

*الدرس الثاني في catia*

مرحبا للجميع


الدرس الثاني 
Part Design
"PAD"
حمل ملف المرفق


























موفقين باذن الله​


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 أبريل 2008)

*الدرس الثالث في catia*

مرحبا للجميع 


الدرس الثالث 
sketcher

حمل الملف مرفق​


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2008)

رائع يا ابو نهاد .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو نهاد (5 أبريل 2008)

*درس الرابع في catia*

مرحبا للجميع 


الدرس الرابع 
Pocket
حمل ملف المرفق​


----------



## أبو نهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا للجميع 


هيدا تكمله لدرس الرابع
وهي ملامسة سطح معين لسطح اخر 
اثناء عملية القطع او اي عملية اخرى
حمل ملف المرفق​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (9 أبريل 2008)

*solidworks*

السلام عليكم 
أنا عادل من الجزائر مهندس دولة في الطيران تخصص هياكل
أجيد استخدام السوليد ووركس 2008 (solid works 2008)
قد ثبتت مؤخرا الكاتيا على حاسوبي و أرجو الافادة و تبادل الخبرات . . .


----------



## م المصري (9 أبريل 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا عادل من الجزائر مهندس دولة في الطيران تخصص هياكل
> أجيد استخدام السوليد ووركس 2008 (solid works 2008)
> قد ثبتت مؤخرا الكاتيا على حاسوبي و أرجو الافادة و تبادل الخبرات . . .


 
تشرف قسم الطيران بانضمامك مهندسنا الفاضل .... و نتمني ان تستفيد من مواضيع القسم 

و تضيف اليه من فيض خبراتك ما يفيد زملائك هنا .... 

مرة اخري .... اهلا وسهلا ..... مهندس عادل من الجزائر


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 أبريل 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا عادل من الجزائر مهندس دولة في الطيران تخصص هياكل
> أجيد استخدام السوليد ووركس 2008 (solid works 2008)
> قد ثبتت مؤخرا الكاتيا على حاسوبي و أرجو الافادة و تبادل الخبرات . . .


 
اخي عادل ....... بعرفك بنفسي اسمي ابو نهاد المسؤول عن تدرس catia في ملتقنا الحبيب..... بقولك اهلا وسهلا بك........ كما ترى قد بدانا في تدرس هذا البرنامج حيث تستطيع ان تتطلع على الدروس ...........اذا كنت تريد اي مساعد او واجهتك اي معضلة انا جاهز للمساعدة..... يمكنك طرح سؤالك فقط  ضمن هي الصفحة لمهندسين الطيران واذا كنت تريد الاستفادة من الاسئلة الاخرين يمكنك التوجه الى الهندسة الميكانيكية حيث ان الموضوع مثبت ...... وبقولك مرة اخرى اهلا وسهلا بك.......


----------



## ادور (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر لك كل التقدم


----------



## أبو نهاد (12 أبريل 2008)

*الدرس الخامس في catia*

مرحبا للجميع



الدرس الخامس
workbench
بشكل شبه مفصل
حمل الملف المرفق​


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 أبريل 2008)

بصفتي وبصفة جميع المشرفين الملتقى بنرحب اجمل ترحيب بكل طالب PPU الي عم بحمل الدروس من ملتقنا الحبيب ....... واذا بدكو اي مساعده ما تخجلوا هي انا موجود في الجامعة وفي الملتقى ​


----------



## محمد مهدي عبد الله (16 أبريل 2008)

يا اخي انا لدي رغبة قوية جدا في تعلمِ Catia


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 أبريل 2008)

وانا جاهز لتعليمك الكاتيا .........ما عليك الا ان تتوجه الى قسم هندسة الميكانيكية حيث ان الموضوع مثبت هناك......واهلا وسهلا فيك ..........


----------



## أبو نهاد (19 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا للجميع 

بناءا على اصرار المهندسين على تحميل البرنامج مرة اخرى
الان تستطيع ان تحمل الكاتيا من موقع Zshare ​
الرابط الاول​الرابط الثاني​الرابط الثالث​الرابط الرابع ​الرابط الخامس​الرابط السادس​الرابط السابع​الرابط الثامن​الرابط التاسع​الرابط العاشر ​الرابط الحادي عشر 

ملاحظة:
1- انا اعتذر على كثرة الروابط ....لان موقع zshare ضعيف في رفع ملفات كبيرة 
2- ضمن محاولات حثيثة وفاشلة لم استطع ان ارفع الرابط الخامس على موقع zshare فقط لاغير ولم استطع تفسير سبب ذلك .......​
ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## أبو نهاد (21 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا للجميع

اصدقائي مهندسين ...........شعرت في فترة الزمنية الماضية ان هناك تراجع من قبلك في تقبل المعلومات ....... نتيجة ملل او ظجر ......... فعمدة الى تطوير اسلوبي في التدريس ....سوف اقوم بطرح تدريب "رسمة " معين وسوف تقومون بطبيقه فورا لحظة تنزيل .....حيث سوف اقوم برفع التدريب كل يومين الساعة 8 بتوقيت غرينتش مساءا اي مايعادل 11 بتوقيت مسجد الاقصى ...... وسوف ابقى على منتدى لمدة ساعة واحدة لكي تتمكنوا من طرح اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم .......

ونرجوا من حضاراتكم ان تذكر رقم التمرين لكي استطيع ان اجيب عن اسالتكم في حالك كثرت التمارين .............

ودمتم في رعاية الله


التمرين الاول​


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

الي الامام ....ز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسر (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخي أبو نهاد بارك الله فيك

استخدم هذا الموقع: www.mediafire.com 
بعد التسجيل فيه سيمكنك إدارة الملفات بشكل ممتاز, وميزة الموقع
يدعم مدير التحميل ومدة مفتوحة للملفات بالإضافة الى الأداء الممتاز

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك وبعلمك


----------



## أبو نهاد (22 أبريل 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي أبو نهاد بارك الله فيك
> 
> ...


 
شكرا يا مشرفنا .... قمت الان باشتراك فيه واسوف اقوم برفع الدروس على هذا الموقع .... بس ان شاء الله يكون الموقع من المواقع التي يستطيع الاعضاء الوصولة اليه ......


----------



## أبو نهاد (1 مايو 2008)

مرحبا للجميع ........


الدرس السادس 
ادوات sketcher 1
حمل الملف المرفق 



بالتوفيق​


----------



## أبو نهاد (4 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي م.مصري ........على اعادة تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## يعرب اصيل (4 مايو 2008)

اخي ابو نهاد عندي سؤال .... كيف اقدر اعمل نسخ للرسم من برنامج كاتيا الى office word .. كما تعلم لما نعمل save للرسم الهندسي يكون بصيغة CATpart فاذا اردنا ان ننسخ الرسم في word كم نعمل امتداد لهذا الرسم ؟

وشكرا اخي على دروسك الطيبه


----------



## RED EYE (7 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا ابو نهادر 
والله جهدك جبار الله يجعله في موازين حسناتك 
فيه اشكال في الرابط الخامس من روابط التحميل ياليت ترفعه على موقع غير الرابيد شير لان عندي اشكالية في تحميله
طبعا الموقع مايكون محجوب داخل السعوديه
الله لا يهينك


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

RED EYE قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه يا ابو نهادر
> والله جهدك جبار الله يجعله في موازين حسناتك
> فيه اشكال في الرابط الخامس من روابط التحميل ياليت ترفعه على موقع غير الرابيد شير لان عندي اشكالية في تحميله
> طبعا الموقع مايكون محجوب داخل السعوديه
> الله لا يهينك


 
ان شاء الله..........


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مايو 2008)

مرحبا للجميع ............

الدرس السابع 
sketcher 2
حمل الملف المرفق

ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 مايو 2008)

elcaptin قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
اهلا وسهلا


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 مايو 2008)

مرحبا للجميع.........

الدرس الثامن 
ادوات sketcher 3
حمل ملف المرفق

ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## أبو نهاد (9 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا للجميع .....
الدرس التاسع 
ادوات sketcher 4
حمل ملف المرفق 

ودمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## م المصري (27 يونيو 2008)

مهندسنا الفاضل ابو نهاد .... هل توقفت الدروس عند الدرس التاسع ؟


----------



## سامي محمد سامي (10 يوليو 2008)

ارجو منكم ياءخواني ان تدخلو الموضوع: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=O4DO3Y7Z لتشاهدوا شيء لم استسغه والله المستعان.


----------



## م المصري (10 يوليو 2008)

سامي محمد سامي قال:


> ارجو منكم ياءخواني ان تدخلو الموضوع: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=o4do3y7z لتشاهدوا شيء لم استسغه والله المستعان.


 اهلا بك يا سامي .... 

اذا كنت تقصد الاعلانات الغير ملائمه التي تظهر علي موقع الرفع .... فانا معك 

و يمكن لابو نهاد استخدام مركز رفع المنتدي .... او اي مركز رفع عربي آخر 

تحياتي


----------



## عماد المغربي (4 أغسطس 2008)

*ارجو التتبيث Catia V5 R17 Portable قادم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اقدم لكم اليوم برنامج CATIA V5 R17بصيغة محمولة بدون تتبيث على جهازك :19:
http://www.mininova.org/tor/901884
قبل التحميل يجب عليك ان تتبث هذا البرنامج*µTorrent*.سوف تجده تحت السطر المكتوب به 
*Download this torrent!*

وهذه الهدية الئ الاخوة الذين كانو ا يتضجرون من احتلال كاتيا لمساح كبيرة على الجهاز وهذه النسخة تحتوي على الاساسيات في كاتيا
واخيرا وليس اخرا اسالكم الدعاء وانتضروا المزيد 
كلمتان خفيفتان على السان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان الى الرحما ن سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو التتبيث

​
:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73:
​


----------



## م المصري (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا عماد علي المشاركه المفيده ..

سيتم الدمج مع الموضوع الرئيس 







يا نخبة مهندسي الطيران اليكم ما سوف تتعلمونه في catia


و التثبيت .. لفتره 

تحياتي


----------



## احمد_هندسة (10 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخي انا متمرس جداً في هذا البرنامج.
وقد اتممت دورة في التعلم على ادق تفاصيله في المجال الميكانيكي.
وانا مستعد لمساعدة من يريد وبشكل مجاني.
وسوف اقوم برفع عدد من الملفات الهامة لتعلم الcatia.وايضاً لبعض التطبيقات الهامة.


----------



## طائرالحجاز (26 أغسطس 2008)

:28: الموقع هذا محجوب ياليت يوضع في موقع آخر مثل Rapidshare و 
mihd.net وجزكم الله خيرا:28:


----------



## طائرالحجاز (28 أغسطس 2008)

طائرالحجاز قال:


> :28: الموقع هذا محجوب ياليت يوضع في موقع آخر مثل rapidshare و
> Mihd.net وجزكم الله خيرا:28:




:32::32::32::32::32:  الوقت يمضي ولم أرى أي رد --- أرجو أن يتم *البرنامج *في موقع غير محجوب ................. و جزاكم الله خيرا :32::32::32::32::32:


----------



## انين الاقصى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

(الله يجزيك الخير)


----------



## سامح الفيومى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## داجر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جوزيت كل خير أخي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اكمل نحن نتابع بنهم وشده انتبهاه


----------



## tariqsamer (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك تابع ونحن معك وان شاء الله خير


----------



## thexp0wer (27 نوفمبر 2008)

almarjou minkom mossaadati fi ijad "DELMIA"!!

inaho min *CATIA GROUP*
chokra jazilane ya arabe


----------



## فتوح (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أبو نهاد

وأرجو من الخوة الذين قامو بتحميل الدروس بتحميلها على موقع آخر غير zshare لأنه لا يفتح معي وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أبو نهاد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اصدقائي المهندسين ...... ارجوا من حضرتكم ان تحددوا موقع يمكن لاكبر عدد من مشتركين في هذا ملتقى الولوج اليه
وسوف اعود مره اخرى لرفع دروس 

شكرا لكم​


----------



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل أبو نهاد 

جزاك الله خيرا

إن امكن على rapidshare


----------



## spider_lm (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,
يا جماعة أرجو المساعدة منكم. لقد قمت بنسخ برنامج CATIA V5R12 . وبعد ذلك ظهرت المشكلة حيث انني لا أعرف كيفية وضع ال licence. 
علما بان ال target id is 48E7EA4D


----------



## أبو عبد الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نهاد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*:16: مرحبا للجميع :16: *​ 
*جميع دروس هنا ..... لقد قمت برفع جميع الدروس على *​ 
*rapidshare*​ 
*zshare*​ 
*لا اريد :70: منك سوا الدعاء لي بالتوفيق ....... هذا طلبي من اجعل ان تحمل ملفاتي *​ 
*:55::55: بالتوفيق :55::55:*​ 

*إخواني ما تنسوا تقييم ....... ضروري تقييم *​


----------



## bito (10 فبراير 2009)

bito came baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## مختار الجزائري (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## اسير غزة (22 مايو 2009)

انزل البرنامج خمس مرات على شان يشتغل


----------



## najeh78 (5 يونيو 2009)

Abu nihad allah yjzik kol khir can you plaese check the link n°5 on megauploed beacause i didn't found it. 
The same on rapideshere and zshere .thank you


----------



## adnen85 (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام.


----------



## adnen85 (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام.votre ami adnen merci beaucoup
:63::1:


----------



## adnen85 (26 يونيو 2009)

rreeetrerererereerertretertrrtrerr


adnen85 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا والسلام.votre ami adnen merci beaucoup
> :63::1:


----------



## جعفرون (13 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز ابو نهاد ارجو ان يتم رفع البرنامج وكافة الدروس على موقع الميديافاير لانه موقع سريع جدا ويمكن للكل الوصول اليه www.mediafire.com
وشكرا


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

شرح ولا اروع ولا اجمل 
ارجوك اخي الكريم واصل 
وفقك الله مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش شششكوررررررررر


----------



## وداليوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة أن الجرائم الاسرائيلية وهذا الظلم الهائل الذي استهدف الأبرياء أرهق الكبار عصبياً ... نحن الجالسون على أريكتنا نشاهد التلفاز ... نبكي ونحزن ونتألم ونتأثر نفسياً ... فكيف بمن يعيشه هناك ويشاهد أهله يقتلون وبيته يحترق ...
لن نقول سوى حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
الصبر أخواني ... فالنصر آت من عند القادر ... رب العالمين
وكلما زاد ظلمهم ... اقتربت ساعتهم


----------



## مهندس أكرم (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي بارك الله بك


----------



## محمدمحمدالامير (11 أغسطس 2009)

*[email protected]*

:15::15::15::15::15::15::15:
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:

شكرا اخى


----------



## Slim7 (12 أغسطس 2009)

Bonjour 
Est ce qu'il est possible de faire une formation sur catia en Algérie daoura
les liens des cours de catia ne sont pas fonctionnels


----------



## qasem kafawin (13 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## aznavoure (22 أغسطس 2009)

thanks akhi 3ala lmobara que dieu de benice mon frere


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وشكرا على هذا الجهد الكبير
واسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## moroco (28 أغسطس 2009)

thnx alot for this efforts


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*بــارك الله لك اخـي الكريـم *​


----------



## محمود جميل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اليكم هذا الموقع الذي يحتوي على فيديوهات تعليمية على برنامج catia 
http://catia-training.blogspot.com/


----------



## iyad2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

_شكرا ليك اخي الكريم الله يحفضك_


----------



## organizer_2002 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووررر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## kareem moh (8 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank u


----------



## الأنيقة ويل (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير موضوع روووووووعة


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك 
*


----------



## unknownlover_4love (2 ديسمبر 2009)

طب بالنسبه للشرح بتاع البرنامج اخوانى اعمل ايه اخوكم مصطفى الغندور جديد فى المنتدى و خريج هندسه طيران
سعيد جدا بمعرفتكم


----------



## HICHAM1982 (6 يناير 2010)

all Files Not


----------



## HICHAM1982 (6 يناير 2010)

all files not found


----------



## in future (12 يناير 2010)

مشكووور اخوي عالبرنامج


----------



## سلمان الحربي (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وسدد خطاك


----------



## noooody (14 فبراير 2010)

هلا ابونهاد مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور ع المعلومه بس اذا واجهتني الي مشكله اذا ممكن تساعدني في؟


----------



## igran (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noooody (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي ع المعلومااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي قمت بتحميل أوطوبلاي و أنتيل 1 و2و3و4 ولاكن5لايوريد التحميل فماهو السبب
تحياتي لك:67::86::67::86::67::86::67::86::67:


----------



## zaki5555 (10 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## nabildz21 (11 أبريل 2010)

j ai de la misère avec le surfacique et l'atelier génération shief designe si tu peux m'aider par des exercices résolues
[email protected]


----------



## hamid.GM (18 أبريل 2010)

salam y friends i need a complete formation " catia V6 " ,so please help 
thanks for every one make that site web the best


----------



## seaofdark (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم وبالتوفيق


----------



## adilo cnc (9 يونيو 2010)

intel5 est introuvable


----------



## مهندسة الطيران (16 أغسطس 2010)

انا ممنونة اليك اخييييييييييييييي


----------



## ابن السلطنة (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررر عزيزي


----------



## Eng Biso (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود رائع
بارك الله فيك 
​*


----------



## zezozero (16 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عنديcatia v5r18 بس ما بعرف طريقة تنزيلو في المنتدى...
ارجو الافادة و شكرا...


----------



## abduraheems (22 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
للاسف يا باشمهندس ولا رابط اشتغل معي 
تمنياتي اليكم بالتوفيق


----------



## islam salama ali (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على التعاون


----------



## ceasa (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد فتحي جودة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا أبا نهاد ,,,, شكرا جزيلا على ملفات برنامج الكاتيا ولكن الملف انتيل 5 تم حجبه من موقع ميجا أبلود وهو ينقصني فعلا فأرجو أن تعيد رفعه وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## Omar Sawalha (9 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج ابحث عنه من سنة .....
مشكــــــــــــــــــــور جدا


----------



## zazanho (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي*


----------



## نجاح احمد (1 يناير 2011)

الاخ ابونهاد بعد التحيه 
اناحملت البرنامج من الملتقى /هندسة الانتاج
*ووضعت الكراك وعند تشغيل البرنامج تاتى رساله Runtime exeption
cliek ok to terminate 
ok
وعند الضغط على ok يغلق البرنامج ماذا افعل 
شكرا مرة اخرى*​


----------



## سيد هاشم سيد شرف (3 فبراير 2011)

معذرة

بس البرنامج يشتغل على المكنتوش ؟؟؟

لو بس على الوندوز

و هل تستطيع توفير نسخةً للماك


----------



## fahamycom (12 فبراير 2011)

Very very thaks for you.


----------



## م. فاضل (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

من بعد الإذن, هل لي بكيفية تحميل برنامج catia من فضلك؟
أنا أعمل عليه في الجامعة فقط و لكني أريده على جهازي الخاص.


----------



## amir elengineer (15 مايو 2011)

رابط intel-5 تم حجبه وأنا محتاج لتنزيله ضررررررررررررررررررررررررررورري ,,,,,يا ريت لو في امكانيه لتنزيله حد يقولي وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## ouadahusto (29 مايو 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## -ahmad (1 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
دراسة هندسة الطيران في الهند هل هيا معترفه من قبل السفاره السعوديه


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

shokraaaaaaaan


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

shokraaaaaaaaaaan taniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## passm55 (15 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## zaki5555 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر ونرجو المزيد


----------



## tand (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
سوال مهم 
كيف اجعل خلفية (PART)صوره( image)؟
وارجو لو كان بالتفصيل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------

